# Sako M85 Finnlight 30-06 Leupold 3-9x40



## steepandeep (Sep 6, 2017)

Sako M85 Finnlight 30-06 with leupold 3-9x40 scope. This is a very light and very accurate rifle that I built for elk hunting, but I spend more time with a bow, so I am trying to thin the herd in the safe. Rifle is around 7 lbs with scope, and is effortless to carry. Features the solid sako action, a stainless fluted barrel to reduce weight, removable 5 round magazine, and a superlight stock. It is currently mounted with a Leupold VX2 3-9x40 scope and leupold rings that is outfitted with a custom ballistic turret (Barnes TTSX 168 grain). I have replaced the stock butt plate with a limbsaver recoil pad that makes this rifle a very soft shooter (stock pad is included). The rifle has 45 rounds through it, and is in excellent condition. Always thoroughly cleaned, and has been very well taken care of. Paid $1600 for the rifle and $450 for the scope, rings and turret. Includes one box of Barnes ammo that the turret is built for. This is an excellent deer or elk rifle! Asking $1100 OBO


----------

